# when to move tad out of water ?



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

hi guys 

my luc tad has already got hid limb, the front are currently developing under the skin.

im just wondering how much later do i remove the tad out into a morphing tank after the front limb has pop?

And from what i read befoer, some people have had tad drown before, how does it occure?

thx 
Jason


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

After the front legs pop they will remain in the water for about a week. a couple days after the front legs pop I take the tadpole cup and put it at a slant in the substrate so the tad can be free to enter and exit the water as it feels the need. After about a week or so they will remain on land.

Shaw


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

thx that is great info~~

cant wait to see them pop their front limb ~~


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

i leave mine in until the whole tail is gone, they climb the side, and if they can't do that they dont need to be living, only the best survive. never had an issue with that, so far!


----------

